# Congratulations to Len/echerub!



## Zwiefel (May 22, 2013)

Congratulations Len on your recently concluded nuptials! Wishing health, love, and longevity to both of you....no matter the impact on your Knerd budget 

P.S. Cutty reminded me to bring this to everyone's attention!


----------



## marc4pt0 (May 22, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Chuckles (May 22, 2013)

Congrats! 

Happy wife, happy life.


----------



## kalaeb (May 22, 2013)

congrats!


----------



## Dream Burls (May 22, 2013)

Congrats and welcome to the club.


----------



## Korin_Mari (May 22, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## stereo.pete (May 22, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## WildBoar (May 22, 2013)

Congrats! Hope you bought all the knives you wanted already, 'cause it will be a little harder from now on... ;-)


----------



## mhlee (May 22, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 22, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Mike9 (May 22, 2013)

Congratulations - enjoy a long life and long love.


----------



## Jmadams13 (May 22, 2013)

Congratulations!!! I'll be heading that route myself shortly.


----------



## JBroida (May 22, 2013)

congrats indeed


----------



## sachem allison (May 22, 2013)

congratulations!


----------



## Crothcipt (May 22, 2013)

congratulations!!!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 22, 2013)

Congrats Len!


----------



## Lefty (May 22, 2013)

Congrats to Len!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 22, 2013)

Congratulations!

Best wishes to you both.


----------



## cnochef (May 22, 2013)

Congrats Len!


----------



## chuck239 (May 22, 2013)

Congrats Len!


----------



## echerub (May 23, 2013)

Thanks, guys! 

Wedding ceremony and reception went great - not because we planned it well, but because we had great people helping us out. The plan for the ceremony prep got chewed up by a big delay on one of the two highway routes to the venue. The reception plan got tossed out the window when it turned out the table layout would have to be different from what we'd drafted out beforehand - and I had to create a new seating plan on-the-fly.

The bridesmaids and groomsmen were amazing, and put forth truly Herculean effort at the reception. Friends and family were helping with the reception setup, too. Folks who didn't know what the original plans were said the day went perfectly and they weren't aware that there were any hiccups. Those of us who knew the original plans, however, know just how much our good friends did to make things seem perfect 

BTW, I got a new house just before the wedding - just to keep things interesting, y'know. My in-laws from out-of-country are staying over and they're seeing all my knives and boards and stones getting moved in. They are surprisingly supportive


----------



## Lucretia (May 23, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Von blewitt (May 23, 2013)

Congrats Len!


----------



## brainsausage (May 25, 2013)

A belated congrats to both your nuptials, and your new home!


----------



## jigert (May 26, 2013)

Congratulations, Len!


----------



## echerub (May 26, 2013)

Thanks, everyone 

Lotsa work over here. Just tore out the basement yesterday to prep it for a re-do into a second suite. 

Still have stuff everywhere on the upper floor where we're living. I don't know where a lot of things are still... but I know exactly where all my knives, boards, pots, pans, and woks are  Unfortunately, I have yet to actually use the new gas range I got. Been too busy just doing things to actually do much in the kitchen yet


----------

